# New XLS and 8.5 SS EXV



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Took Delivery of a couple new pieces of equipment this week. Installed the wiring and have the EXV almost all put together. Had to stop and watch the Buckeyes pull one out in the end. More pics to come of install and complete plows.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE!! Picking up another truck or did you get the 2 plows for different accounts?


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice plows. You don't have two plows for just one truck?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats......look foward to the complete set-up pics....


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

very nice....looking foward to some more pics.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

sweet!!!!!


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

They Look Great.....Keep the Pictures coming....I think i see some drool on that XLS...


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice man, hey are you left handed or somthing trimmer racks seem backwards to me i got the same ones


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good Aaron should speed things up this yr.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Aaron,
Maybe I'm slow but it took me about 2 hours to get all the wiring done and neat with my XV... How long did it take you?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1121738 said:


> NICE!! Picking up another truck or did you get the 2 plows for different accounts?


I was wandering the same thing. Maybe he has a truck we don't know about. Nice plows by the way.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

2 very nice plows.
Should serve you well


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice plows. He has to have another truck. two plows for one would be a waste of money


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Looking good Aaron. Hope you have a great season.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Jelinek61;1122551 said:


> Nice plows. He has to have another truck. two plows for one would be a waste of money


Your right! Now Burkartsplow can buy a Ford truck to go with the other plow!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

deere615;1121893 said:


> Nice man, hey are you left handed or somthing trimmer racks seem backwards to me i got the same ones


he put them on curbside so that when he pulls up they're facing the lawn...thats my guess anyway.

NICE PLOWS MAN!!! gonna be hella difference compared to the meyers you had!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

EGLC;1122605 said:


> he put them on curbside so that when he pulls up they're facing the lawn...thats my guess anyway.
> 
> NICE PLOWS MAN!!! gonna be hella difference compared to the meyers you had!


actually thats not curb side the back of the trailer is the right of the picture you can see the tailight and front is the left see the truck bumper so thats the driver side of the trailer but the 2 poles should be switched if you are right handed and they are mounted on the driver side


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

here are some more pics. You can see the damage on the XLS. It was on both sides and there was a gash on the side wing and more paint scrapped off on the back. New one on the way. They did a poor job of packaging. Plus the pallet broke in transit.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are some more and somehow my cat Denali got in here. He likes boxes so I made him a box house with a sunroof.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Mine was scratch on the front of the blade to where they had them all stacked together before they put them together for install


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

So comeon spill, another truck coming or???


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Getting close to having the v plow together.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That scratch is BS. When you pay good money for somthing it shouldn't have any scratches on it. Oh ya you should rotate your pictures.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is the last that I have today. Got this one all together and on the truck. Only problem is the DS light is not working, but all other lights work and when you put the highbeams on the DS light then works on High. Figure that out tomorrow. Also some pics of the new salt deflector I made for the back of the truckcraft once I put the Deicer on.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

My Guess would be that you might have hooked up the DS harness truck side wrong for common ground. flip the plug over on the headlight bulb over and should be good. Just a guess, could be wrong but sounds like you have highbeam plug correct, and just headlight plug needs flipping for common ground.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

and the finished deflector.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks great Aaron keep up the good work and lets see some more pics


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Lookin good! That sucks about the damage on the xls. of course I would have just asked for a couple hundred off the price.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

No, the 2nd plow is his back up plow lol....

..... Big daddy war bucks!!!


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

that XLS is sweet!!!

good luck with it!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Great plows, but I think they're supposed to be shipped here instead so maybe you can get right on that! 

Excellent setups -- the best all around I have to imagine. Good luck!!


~Kevin


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice...suchs bout the scratch, I really like the deflector as well , what type of material is that? I would like to make one. Thanks-


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

vt properties;1123321 said:


> Very nice...suchs bout the scratch, I really like the deflector as well , what type of material is that? I would like to make one. Thanks-


Its a shower pan liner, any good tile store has them or plumbing house, and you might be able to find them at a lowes or home depot
Heck i'd sell you some, got 4' 5' 6' width by whatever you want long comes in red, gray, orange and i believe i still have blue


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

looking good


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

JeepCreepn01;1123378 said:


> Its a shower pan liner, any good tile store has them or plumbing house, and you might be able to find them at a lowes or home depot
> Heck i'd sell you some, got 4' 5' 6' width by whatever you want long comes in red,
> gray, orange and i believe i still have blue


That is exactly what it is and I have been using it for years. Double it up and it will last forever. Got mine at HD. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

How hard was it to wire up? Was there a lot of cutting and slicing, I would like to eventually switch the meyers I have over to a ss fisher. Do you have a background in electrical? Just wondering, I'm pretty handy but not sure how in depth it gets


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice plows! Post some action shots when you get snow!


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

BillyRgn;1123611 said:


> How hard was it to wire up? Was there a lot of cutting and slicing, I would like to eventually switch the meyers I have over to a ss fisher. Do you have a background in electrical? Just wondering, I'm pretty handy but not sure how in depth it gets


Truck side wiring, if your talking GM is, hook positive/neg to battery. 4 plug-ins for headlights. 2 splices for turn signals. Then if you have drl you might have to splice, newer trucks no. Then one tap for controller power. all in all very easy.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm going to look into the liner for a deflector, seems like a great idea.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Very nice plows good luck with them


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Bruce'sEx;1123634 said:


> Truck side wiring, if your talking GM is, hook positive/neg to battery. 4 plug-ins for headlights. 2 splices for turn signals. Then if you have drl you might have to splice, newer trucks no. Then one tap for controller power. all in all very easy.


It was very simple. It was my first install and I took my time and routed everything exactly where I wanted and made it very accessible in case something went wrong. But like Bruce said with the Chevy/GM it was simple. The truck side mount was 4 bolts on each side which was simple and the plow side went well. It is better then paying a company $400 for the install.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

why two plows for one truck? haha unless you can somehow mount both plows at once you won't make anymore money lmao


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have two plows because I am in the market for another truck and when I get the other truck both plows will be interchangeable. But until then I have a backup plow just in case, and I have clients along Lake Erie here in Cleveland that drift very bad and the EXV will make make short work of them. I sold my old two meyers plows and made enough money to pay for the XLS and a 1/3 of the EXV. So what I ended up paying out of pocket to update my equipment was very minimal. I bought the plows online from 4qte.com. I saved over $1600 on the retail price of the plows compared to local dealers, and did not have to pay sales tax saving me another $750. Shipping for both plows only cost me $200 total. In the end I saved over $2K with the whole deal and when I find my next truck I will have it up and working after a few hours of wiring. Some guys think it is waste of money to buy equipment and have it sit, but I know what I am doing and when you can get a good deal on something then you need to go ahead and take advantage. For me it is a win/win scenario.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

The guys at Quality are great. I saved tons of $$ going through them also. Beat the local dealer's price by 1600. I read another thread I believe about Fisher replacing an XLS because of the scratches from the packaging. Something to look into possibly.

As far as getting two plows, I don't see anything wrong with it. I considered doing the same thing, and having it for a second truck in the future, but never materialized. And do the Meyers plows have decent resale value in OHIO? 

Anyhow, best of luck this winter.. You have a nice setup and good taste


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

cubanb343;1124029 said:


> The guys at Quality are great. I saved tons of $$ going through them also. Beat the local dealer's price by 1600. I read another thread I believe about Fisher replacing an XLS because of the scratches from the packaging. Something to look into possibly.
> 
> As far as getting two plows, I don't see anything wrong with it. I considered doing the same thing, and having it for a second truck in the future, but never materialized. And do the Meyers plows have decent resale value in OHIO?
> 
> Anyhow, best of luck this winter.. You have a nice setup and good taste


They sent me out the new xls today. Should get it tomorrow or weds. I think they are going to do a better job packaging it up. I sold them on Craigslist. I pieced out one whole plow and made a lot more money then selling the complete unit and the other one I found a buyer that went with the price I told him I was asking. No negotiating in that deal so I was very happy about that:bluebounc. Usually a meyer is not going for very much but I just found good buyers at peak top dollar payup selling period.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1123883 said:


> It was very simple. It was my first install and I took my time and routed everything exactly where I wanted and made it very accessible in case something went wrong. But like Bruce said with the Chevy/GM it was simple. The truck side mount was 4 bolts on each side which was simple and the plow side went well. It is better then paying a company $400 for the install.


Man, I wish you could help me with my install. I am having all kinds of trouble figuring out the wiring on my new GM dump. I am gonna be taking it into a shop to get the wiring done.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sound pretty logical to me Aaron. The wiring is the easy part putting all the plow side and truck side together is the hard part. I found my Western Pro Plus on the net at Tim Wallace supply for $3800.00 out the door 3 yrs ago and asked my local dealer if he would match or beat the price so he said he would meet there price so I saved over $2000 buy shopping around for my plow to.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are some more pics of getting the truck ready. I had an old tonneau cover that came with the truck that I have used maybe 2 times. I fabbed it up with bungee straps and built some new supports to hold the ribs for the cover over the truckcraft insert and hooked up the salted to make sure everything was working correctly.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Everything is greased up and fluid filmed and ready to go.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Really nice equipment! Good luck this year


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice...its seem alot of thought went into ur set-up....it has been fun watching you come along the last few years....you ready for the lake effect?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

We are always ready for so good old lake effect


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of the XLS put together. Will get a few tomorrow of it on the truck.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

And my cat Denali. What a life he has.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great...i had my xv put on today.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Are the cutting edges on the xls wings rubber or steel. Sorry dumb question but I'm not to familiar with the plow


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

BillyRgn;1135869 said:


> Are the cutting edges on the xls wings rubber or steel. Sorry dumb question but I'm not to familiar with the plow


They are rubber as are the ones on the wideout also. Blizzards are the only ones with steel wing edges. I was told at the blizzard dealer a couple of weeks ago that DD kept the blizzard as there most heavy duty expandable plow in there line and they are the only ones that can handle the steel edges.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Burkartsplow;1135916 said:


> They are rubber as are the ones on the wideout also. Blizzards are the only ones with steel wing edges. I was told at the blizzard dealer a couple of weeks ago that DD kept the blizzard as there most heavy duty expandable plow in there line and they are the only ones that can handle the steel edges.


I am guessing that the fisher/western is rubber because the are trip edge plows and if the wing had steel it wouldn't be able to give ? The blizzard is a full trip mold board so I'm guessing the wings trip with the plow so that is why they are steel??


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1124019 said:


> I bought the plows online from 4qte.com. I saved over $1600 on the retail price of the plows compared to local dealers, and did not have to pay sales tax saving me another $750. Shipping for both plows only cost me $200 total. In the end I saved over $2K with the whole deal and when I find my next truck I will have it up and working after a few hours of wiring. .


You are going to report that on your state taxes and pay "use tax" though right?


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't know why more people don't install there plows. It's really not that hard you just need some big wrenches. You can save a couple hundred dollars. Plows and salter looks good. Plows looks like westerns stuff.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I love your truck, too bad its not a dmax! wesport

that XLS looks beast, do you have 2x amber leds on the backrack??


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*Xls*

here are few pics of the xls and evx together. Just need to put on deflector and cutting edge.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

And a few more.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

The next time there will be action pics.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great.....thats awsome you have 2 plows to choose from......I just got my xv...check my thread out.....your truck handels the xls great...any work up front?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks great Aaron. Now I hope we get some snow soon.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

tls22;1138561 said:


> Looks great.....thats awsome you have 2 plows to choose from......I just got my xv...check my thread out.....your truck handels the xls great...any work up front?


Thanks. I have about 400lbs of salt in the back of the spreader still. I have timbrens and the t bars are cranked. The tires were low at the time. I like to run them at 80 during the winter and just filled them a little bit ago. Maybe tomorrow night we might get to plow some snow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1138573 said:


> Thanks. I have about 400lbs of salt in the back of the spreader still. I have timbrens and the t bars are cranked. The tires were low at the time. I like to run them at 80 during the winter and just filled them a little bit ago. Maybe tomorrow night we might get to plow some snow.


Yeah looks like the wind direction will be better for cleveland this go around....good luck and have fun...it goes by way to fast...


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

and I also put new bilstien 5100s all around. They are a couple of inches longer then stock. B&B said I would be happy with the way they handle.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ohz011>013-050430-
/o.con.kcle.le.a.0003.101205t2100z-101208t0000z/
cuyahoga-lake-geauga-
including the cities of...cleveland...mentor...chardon
324 pm est sat dec 4 2010

...lake effect snow watch remains in effect from sunday afternoon
through tuesday evening...

A lake effect snow watch remains in effect from sunday afternoon
through tuesday evening.

Lake effect snow showers will develop overnight and continue
sunday across the region. The snow showers will likely become
heavier sunday afternoon or sunday evening and then continue
through tuesday. By tuesday evening between 10 and 20 inches of
snow is possible where the heavier snow bands set up across the
area.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1138586 said:


> and I also put new bilstien 5100s all around. They are a couple of inches longer then stock. B&B said I would be happy with the way they handle.


Yes i heard about them...they are def my next move.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Both plows look awsome on your truck. Good luck this Winter.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Both plows look great. I would be really interested to hear which one you think is the most productive or the one you would pick if you could only have 1.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

cet;1138821 said:


> Both plows look great. I would be really interested to hear which one you think is the most productive or the one you would pick if you could only have 1.


Your wish is my command. I am going to run the v plow the first couple of storms to get a feel for plowing with it since I never had. Then move to the xls. I will do a couple of runs once I get good with both and report back to you. But between the two I can get the xls hooked up to the plow quicker the the v.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice setup, that xls is going to really speed up open lot clearing, especially when you can dog leg one side to keep the snow from spilling off when wind rowing Have a good season..


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

answer your phone Aaron! ive got a present for you from Jerre up in erie...


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I would if my phone was not fd up right now. Call me again.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Wierd. My new X-Blade has 3 connector plugs, while my XLS only has two! Plus their both two different controllers? How does that work Burkart?


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

the xls and xv can be interchanged. but not the xblade


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

XLS and XV are interchancgeable b/c they use the same wire harness. the straight blades are equiped with a different harness. im not sure if they even do the straight blades with a 2 plug.

also burkart i did the bilstein 5100s on my truck also. best investment ive made in the suspension.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

plowman4life;1139766 said:


> XLS and XV are interchancgeable b/c they use the same wire harness. the straight blades are equiped with a different harness. im not sure if they even do the straight blades with a 2 plug.
> 
> also burkart i did the bilstein 5100s on my truck also. best investment ive made in the suspension.


If i do the bilsteins will that effect my level on the xv?


----------

